# Koi Pond



## AlProInsulation (Oct 31, 2013)

I am looking for some suggestions on a material I can use to install my own Koi pond. I am looking a for a lining that I can install myself and am not too concerned about the difficulty, since I am pretty handy. The most important thing I am looking for is durability and lifespan. I do not want to use any kind of plastic lining. I am open to suggestions on materials or products and just need someone that can speak from experience.


----------

